# This week's cheesecakes



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Cherry and Oreo


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Damn buddy......Oreo cheesecake? Awesome


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice. I love Strawberry Swirl cheesecake myself (with the strawberries in and not on top of it, but cake is rich... really rich... when I make desserts I gotta be really careful not to make it too rich else I just can't eat it even if it's soo good lol.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Lookin great Tony!


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow, Oreo cheese cake?!?! Why haven't I seen or tasted that kind of cheese cake before? You sir are a genius!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Damn it! 
"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to avitti again."

Having just sampled the cheesecake you sent for the herf, I can imagine how good those are gonna be. :dr


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Finished product--------------


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh good Lord.....looks fantastic


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Responding to your rep comment (thanks btw), you use less heavy cheeses, such as ones that are lighter. New York style is extremely rich, other styles aren't as much. You want something airy as well. Italian-style cheesecakes are a good example.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

holy crap those look good!


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

What's a cheesecake? Some sort of cake with cheese in the middle? They did look good.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> What's a cheesecake? Some sort of cake with cheese in the middle? They did look good.


Wow


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Just made my first cheesecake... Fairly basic cheesecake but I made a pineapple upside down topping.... Pretty good


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Someday I want to try a pine apple upside down cake... I never have.


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

Draepheus said:


> Someday I want to try a pine apple upside down cake... I never have.


Dude.... they're insanely good! and unique!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Draepheus said:


> Someday I want to try a pine apple upside down cake... I never have.


Its my favorite cake so I wanted to try to try something a bit different with it.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Its my favorite cake so I wanted to try to try something a bit different with it.


Cheese can be pretty extreme, I have to wonder if your favorite might be better as a regular cake.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Draepheus said:


> Cheese can be pretty extreme, I have to wonder if your favorite might be better as a regular cake.


No the pineapple upside down is my fav regular cake I just wanted to see if I could combine the 2


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Draepheus said:


> Cheese can be pretty extreme, I have to wonder if your favorite might be better as a regular cake.


What's extreme about cheesecake?? if you don't mine sharing your thought


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Well it's pretty rich, rich in the sense that sometimes just a few bites can make one full, or else just one slice, and to really enjoy a food that is large (such as a cake), you'd either need an equally large amount of people or something which can be had relatively smoothly and easily without the richness coming into play. That's why I mentioned making less rich cheesecakes to you earlier.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Draepheus said:


> Well it's pretty rich, rich in the sense that sometimes just a few bites can make one full, or else just one slice, and to really enjoy a food that is large (such as a cake), you'd either need an equally large amount of people or something which can be had relatively smoothly and easily without the richness coming into play. That's why I mentioned making less rich cheesecakes to you earlier.


You are right about it being rich-however by using a food processor and not a mixer it incorporates a lot of air into the batter-basically turns it into a liquid and after it bakes it is surprisingly light..I guess tasting it would be the only way to prove this to you-send me a pm and i'll put you on my list..name address--sometime late Jan. of the new year -that is if you see this-sorry about the late reply


----------

